# Really need some help to understand this



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong section:

I went away for the weekend and Marley was boarded for 4 nights. The kennels tell me he got on really well.

However, he arrived home 3 hours ago and was very happy and excited and did lots of running around the house, then he became very quiet and lay in the kitchen alone for a long time. I took him for a walk and he did a poop and a wee. I went downstairs to get changed to go to a doctors appointment and found a huge poop on my bed and a large patch of wee too, he has never done this before, I was upset. I then realised the guest room (which has just been set up for my Mum arriving from Scotland) door was open so I went in and here was another huge wee on that bed too, he also wee'd in the other spare room too, so he's wee'd in all 3 bedrooms on the bed and pooped right on my bed.

I have cancelled my appointment as I can't go out and leave him when this is going on - what on earth could be wrong??


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

umm. I think he is upset that you left him and this is his way of showing it? I'm smiling at this, sorry, but it reminds me of when we brought my daughter home from the hospital. My 3 year old son took down his pants and peed right in the middle of the living room as if it was the most ordinary thing to do. We did nothing and ignored it. He never did it again. Maybe Marley is expressing himself the only way he knows how?


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, I think you're on the so called "S#!t list"!!! He's mad at you for leaving him for 4 days and payback is a b!^(# . Just my opinion though, let's hear what others think.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It could be what Paula said or having been boarded, is now confused about where to GO. But all the going, sounds like marking.
Maybe some behavior experts will reply. So sorry!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

i thought maybe that was the reason, I was hoping for something more scientific as my fiance is not happy about it at all. DO you think this means he had a bad time at the kennels? SHould I contact them and ask what happened?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Some kennels have the dogs in small quarters, inside and don't walk them or take them outside - they just hose things down every day and allow/expect the dogs to go inside, which of course some dogs don't want to do. Or they're not used to going on cement and that's all they're offered for bathroom duties. So they'll hold it and it takes them a bit when they get home to clear themselves out. Hard to say without seeing the kennel and knowing what it's like - did you go there yourself to pick him up? I know they picked him up from you, just wondering if they dropped him off as well (I'd worry about something like that if they don't allow you to go to the kennel...). I hope it was a good place but given where you live I don't know...

And if it's the first time he's been kenneled and it was a high stress thing for him, he could be remarking his 'turf' now that he's back home. 

It might be an idea to go back to housebreaking 101 for a week to remind him of what you expect of him - pretend he's 8 weeks old and doesn't know any better, watch him closely and if he tries to go in the house whisk him right out the door!

Lana


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Malissa, if he'd never been boarded before, this could simply be marking to say "I'm home!" It doesn't at all mean he didn't have a good time at the kennel. One has nothing to do with the other. You may want to take him on his usual walks where he smells the usual smells (and presumably pees on them) to reinforce that yes, he's home. Then use a good enzymatic cleaner where he soiled in the house so he's not tempted to mark the same spots!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Bender said:


> Some kennels have the dogs in small quarters, inside and don't walk them or take them outside - they just hose things down every day and allow/expect the dogs to go inside, which of course some dogs don't want to do. Or they're not used to going on cement and that's all they're offered for bathroom duties. So they'll hold it and it takes them a bit when they get home to clear themselves out. Hard to say without seeing the kennel and knowing what it's like - did you go there yourself to pick him up? I know they picked him up from you, just wondering if they dropped him off as well (I'd worry about something like that if they don't allow you to go to the kennel...). I hope it was a good place but given where you live I don't know...
> 
> And if it's the first time he's been kenneled and it was a high stress thing for him, he could be remarking his 'turf' now that he's back home.
> 
> ...


The place we boarded him was the best place down here, they dogs are only in the kennels at night time for sleeping, the rest of the time they are all outdoors, playing and doing training etc.

Here are some photos of the facility. Marley has stayed there once before and had no problems like this, the weeing I can just about understand but a great big stinky poop I can't!

I have visited the facility and all of the staff are very friendly and professional, including the van drivers who pick him up and drop him off.

http://www.las-lunas.com.ar/ing_fotos.asp


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The place looks wonderful. Is Marley acting normally now? You might take a wait and see approach to see how he acts as time goes on. I'd close all the bedroom doors too, just in case.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

he is eating and drinking but is lying with his back to me and his face against the wall rather than staring at me like he usually does. I guess he's just upset I left him and maybe that my fiance isn't home? I tried playing his favourite games, fetch, hide & seek but he shows no interest. If he's trying to make me feel guilty he's doing an excellent job!!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

I really think it's normal. He was away from his normal routine but he will adjust back i'm sure.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well don't let him guilt trip you! He's a brat, lol! (just kidding)

I'm sorry he's messed in your bedrooms...maybe a session of outside play might help him get over his tiff?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm really sorry, but I just can't help but laugh a bit.  Our German Shepherd almost always does the same exact thing every single time we board her when we go away for a few days. I really believe that they just do it out of spite. She never has accidents in the house..except when she's mad at us for boarding her!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

it's ok I can laugh myself now! now that I know I have time to get everything washed and organised in time for my Mum coming! Maybe he's just annoyed we didn't buy him a souveneir!!! CHeeky little brat!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Probably just a bit of mental and physical stress from being boarded. I'm sure he's exhausted from four days w/ other dogs all the time except for at night. Just go back to Housetraining 101 for a couple days and I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dogs are very much creatures of habit, and if they normally lead a life with a pretty closely followed schedule, any change to that can stress them and rock their boat. My guess is this is the case, here. You know that Marley is housebroken and knows the "rules", so, as has been suggested, go back to Square 1 to get him back on track. 

I'll add that this is one of the reasons that my dog's DON'T lead a strictly enforced schedule. It would through them for a loop on show weekends, as feeding times. wake up and go to bed times, etc, are pretty eratic. Mine are non-plussed by it all, and I know that if I needed to baord them anywhere they are flexible enough to adapt easily.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It takes a while for Lucky to "adjust" after being picked up from a boarder. And Its probably like mentioned above...he's pretty scheduled here and doesn't go beyond his comfort zone often. 

He seems like he's sulking....but I really think he's "adjusting"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry guys, but dogs don't pee or poop because they're angry, or out of "revenge". Luckily, unlike people, they aren't capable of the high level mental skills required for planned revenge.
If they're angry, they growl. If they're real angry, they bite. Period. 
They do, however, get STRESSED by a change of routine, and that can lead to a breakdown in toilet behavior. Like others said, a couple of days of housetraining reminders and all should be well again.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, he is re-marking and telling you he is mad. We had a dog who would not "talk" to us for 3 days after a stay at the kennel. After that is was like a magic light went on and he returned. 

I'd hate to see what happens if you leave for 5 days.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have to agree with Hotel$dogs, here. We are much too inclined to assign human emotions to our dogs that truly don't exist.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh my, I just love the typo (I assume?) of my name !:--big_grin:



Pointgold said:


> I have to agree with Hotel$dogs, here. We are much too inclined to assign human emotions to our dogs that truly don't exist.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh my, I just love the typo (I assume?) of my name !:--big_grin:


HAHAHAHAHA I hit Shift 4. 

Seriously. In addition to that, I have been dyslexic for like the last few weeks when I type. :scratchch I think I have some serious Cabin Fever. We are getting more snow... ACCKKKK!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I hit Shift 4.
> 
> Seriously. In addition to that, I have been dyslexic for like the last few weeks when I type. :scratchch I think I have some serious Cabin Fever. We are getting more snow... ACCKKKK!


 
Sure, we can blame the snow..... but what happens when it all melts? Too much sun? :bowl:

:cookoo: I myself have baby brain, will use that excuse as long as I can here!

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> Sure, we can blame the snow..... but what happens when it all melts? Too much sun? :bowl:
> 
> :cookoo: I myself have baby brain, will use that excuse as long as I can here!
> 
> Lana


Nah. I'm old.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't really buy the pouting or retribution thing either, I think it is just stress at change and he'll be fine when he gets back in the groove at home.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say he's definitely mad at you. All of my dogs have done this at one time or another. My old boy, Bailey, used to pee on the floor right in front of my husband's chair when he was mad at him. I secretly thought it was kind of funny when I saw how mad my husband would get .

I would always just clean up without the dog seeing me do that, so it seemed like we just ignored it and did not pay it any attention so as not to reinforce the behavior. I always had to make sure it was cleaned very well so there was not a remaining odor for them to come back to.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> sorry guys, but dogs don't pee or poop because they're angry, or out of "revenge". Luckily, unlike people, they aren't capable of the high level mental skills required for planned revenge.
> If they're angry, they growl. If they're real angry, they bite. Period.
> They do, however, get STRESSED by a change of routine, and that can lead to a breakdown in toilet behavior. Like others said, a couple of days of housetraining reminders and all should be well again.


I was hoping you'd reply to this.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I don't really buy the pouting or retribution thing either, I think it is just stress at change and he'll be fine when he gets back in the groove at home.


Ditto. Dogs are dogs and function like dogs, not like humans.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it looks like it was just a one-off when he got home, we have had no problems with him since, he's just the same old Marley!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

it's his way to say he doesn't like you leave him.LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Could Marley have picked something up when he was boarded? I don't know why I searched for this thread, but...


----------



## Murray's Mom (Aug 7, 2008)

*This same thing happened to me*

I have read this thread and it made me smile a little because our golden, Murray, has never peed in our house since we have owned him. We adopted him about a year ago. Then today we gated him off from our upstairs and he peed on my glass display cabinet in our living room! (He had just peed 2 hours earlier and is left for multiple hours a day and has never had an accident). It's hard to believe that dogs don't have emotions since it seems like he did this out of spite! Glad to hear that Marley is back to normal!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm, I board mine quite frequently with someone I call their other mother, who happens to be a member of this forum. Never had an issue with housetraining when they come home. Must be a testament to the care they get while they are on vacation, they definitely are never stressed or mad at me for leaving them. In fact, they all seem to know that when they are all four in the car at the same time they are heading for their other home, and are so excited by the time we get there they literally burst out of the car and head out to the big play yard.


----------

